#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Primavera 6 (P6) Tutorial e-Book?

## Naratama

Good morning all,
I need P6 tutorial e-book urgently, do you mind to upload then share to me? I trying find out by google, unfortunately i never find the best source.

Dont hesitate to reply if you've any info.

Salam


Naratama
Project Engineer
at south jakartaSee More: Primavera 6 (P6) Tutorial e-Book?

----------


## mkhurram79

if you have successfully installed primavera than your can learn all from help. In the mean time i am in search of tutorials. As soon i will got tutorials i will forward them to you.

----------


## duddek

Take a course at edpmedia kedoya jakarta for an primavera authorize training center in asia. The only one legal course.

Just googling for edpmedia. bro !

----------


## hbili

Naratama. try these ones...good luck!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> Naratama. try these ones...good luck!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



thanks

----------


## nizam144

Can you please re-upload them, they are dead now?
Thanks in advance
nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

----------


## r3n1

I already posted a thread about this subject under Engineering Software Tutorials Topic a few months ago.

This is the threads link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## hurricane

sorry, but the link posted doesn't work!!I need to find the software.........Can someone help me??????thanks

----------

